# Temp tag quick question



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

I've just ordered a sheet of Temptags and have a simple question.

Apart from the milk jug being clean and dry , do I need to clean the surface with anything special before applying the tag ?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nope, just as you say make sure its nice and clean. Maybe a quick polish with a tea towel.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I find a quick polish with the tail feather of a mature pheasant does the trick nicely


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> I find a quick polish with the tail feather of a mature pheasant does the trick nicely


With the pheasant still attached


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

We have lots of mature peasants round here , I will try and trap one with a wurthers original .


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> With the pheasant still attached


Is cage grown pheasant okay or do I need a free range one?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Pheasants make a hell of a noise when they aren't being used to polish things. I can only imagine the carnage.

Taste nice though.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I prefer mine detached from said pheasant. If you are using a peasant...well perhaps give it a wash first


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> I find a quick polish with the tail feather of a mature pheasant does the trick nicely


 @ShortShots

COCK............... or hen?


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> With the pheasant still attached


Attached to what?

You sick sck man!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for your order Steve


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

How does one go about ordering the temp tags @Glenn?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> How does one go about ordering the temp tags @Glenn?


Look in the mirror holding a candle under your chin and say temp tags three times


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Look in the mirror holding a candle under your chin and say temp tags three times


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> I prefer mine detached from said pheasant.


Do you need a pheasant plucker?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A number of roasters stock TempTags, as well as retailers such as Bella Barista

I also sell direct *here* but prefer to sell via your local roaster / retailer.

If they do not sell them then point them in my direction - I offer referral bonuses based on orders placed!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> I find a quick polish with the tail feather of a mature pheasant does the trick nicely


Said someone to another someone


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Do you need a pheasant plucker?


Personal question isn't it?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Glenn are there any retailers in Manchester area? Perhaps on your webpage it would be helpful to have a page of links to retailers, if you prefer people to purchase from your retail network.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Reminds me of a Willy Rushton joke.

What's the difference between kinky and erotic?

Erotic is where you use a feather

Kinky is where you use the whole chicken

Back to TempTags - don't let your better half put the jug through the dishwasher. Poor little tag has not been the same since.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

? oh Nick that's dark but it did give me a chuckle!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It's one of only two jokes that I know.

The other being:

Did you know that you can tell the sex of an ant using a glass of water.

Drop it in -

if it sinks = girl ant

If it floats = boy ant

That one kills at Entomology conferences


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

ridland said:


> @Glenn are there any retailers in Manchester area? Perhaps on your webpage it would be helpful to have a page of links to retailers, if you prefer people to purchase from your retail network.


We'd love to retail in Manchester

Mainly roasters at this stage - but will pay referrals for shops who stock them and order from us









Our new website will have full details


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> It's one of only two jokes that I know.
> 
> The other being:
> 
> ...


Why oh why is there not a button for "do not like this post?"


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

ridland said:


> Why oh why is there not a button for "do not like this post?"












Just remembered another one...

two parrots sitting on a perch

one turns to the other and says "do you smell fish?"

I'll be here all week


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Just remembered another one...
> 
> two parrots sitting on a perch
> 
> ...


You should be banned for that.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

At least they didn't ask "what's that s-tench"!

I think I'm beginning to flounder.

Here is one someone told at work last week that nearly got them punished:

Man walks into a fish and chip shop with a salmon and asks " do you have any fish cakes? "

" No, sorry " says the chippy man

" Oh that's a shame, it's his birthday "

In the immortal words of bluesman Walter Trout, "No more fish jokes" or you'll find yourself between a rock and a hard plaice.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Thank you for your order Steve


Any info as to if the order has been dispatched ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Steve

Order definitely despatched.

If it does not arrive by Thursday let me know and I will resend by recorded delivery.

Kind regards

Glenn


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Many thanks for the reply Glenn, I know it's not the Posties fault this time as I'm my own Postie  , it's probably going via the scenic route.

I will let you know either way


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ShortShots said:


> I find a quick polish with the tail feather of a mature pheasant does the trick nicely


Does anyone want in on a group buy ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/wholesale-10-100pcs-Lady-Amherst-Pheasant-tail-feathers-30-110cm-12-44inches-/221824694587?var=&hash=item33a5c8393b:m:mrEEwMhkIQYQeDqIUzwAoIg


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like the pheasant plucker and the pheasant plucker's mate have been plucking pheasants until late again.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Order definitely despatched.
> 
> ...


And as if by magic the Tags arrive today 

Many thanks @Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant









The odd set goes astray. Glad these arrived safely.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

TempTag has long been my preferred means of regulating temperature when steaming milk.

However, there is one particular phenomena with TempTags that frustrates / annoys me.

Below shows my current TT which has been in use for only ten days and as you will see, about two thirds of the indicating panel has turned opaque white.

So much degradation, in so short a time, is perhaps an extreme example but it's certainly not the first time.









I consider that the tags get applied correctly. Jug cleaned and dried, TT smoothed on without any creasing or blistereing.

Jug never goes in a dishwasher. After steaming it is cleaned under a running tap.

Am I alone in this?

Is there something I am doing wrong?

Are the three vertical lines at the bottom signs of some reactive component leaking out from the panel?

Comments welcome.

( Allergic to birds so no Pheasant based solutions please)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@Snakehips I will sort you out a replacement sheet. Do you have any unapplied TempTags you could send back to me please?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Glenn said:


> @Snakehips I will sort you out a replacement sheet. Do you have any unapplied TempTags you could send back to me please?


 @Glenn, thanks for taking an interest.

The pictured tag was the first used off a sheet purchased at the start of June. I just replaced it this afternoon so I have two remaining which I will happily send on to you.

I also have the one I removed if that should be of any interest.

Shall we PM for postal details?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Perfect - thank you


----------

